# Advice buying LED Lamp



## JoeriE (Dec 1, 2016)

Hello,

I'm looking for a LED Lamp with constant light that is dimmable and can change color temperature. It preferably need to be placed on a tripod and have a battery.

I came across this one: https://www.amazon.de/DÖRR-Dauerlic...8&qid=1480621123&sr=8-1&keywords=Dörr+820+DLP

Does anybody have experience with it? And are there other ones that have similar specifications? My budget is around 250 - 300 Euro / Dollar.

Best wishes


----------



## Frank F. (Dec 1, 2016)

The other customers say that this light really sucks because it is badly made.

I tend to buy my lighting stuff at this shop for years now: Fotostudio Zubehör vom Fachmann | Studiobedarf24.de

They seem to have a decent selection and service plus all I bought from them till today was very sturdy.

Apart from that I am really really interested to see what can be done with such battery portable light. I am always on the mains


----------



## Dubois Photography Group (Dec 20, 2016)

For a light on a budget we've had good luck with the lights from Genaray.  Ikan also makes great stuff.  With the budget you specify, it's going to be tough to get a light that is 1. high quality, 2. bright, 3. color changing, and 4. AC/DC.  You're probably going to have to give up one or two of those criteria to stay in budget.  Have you considered using gels instead of getting a color changing light?  Often the fixed color version of a light will sell for cheaper than the color adjustable one.


----------



## andrewkurcan (Dec 28, 2016)

I love the F&V system: F&V USA | Lighting - Professional LED and Halogen Solutions for Foto & Video. They can be plated for either V-Mount or Anton. Also from experience, they bi-color lights are OK - but you loose at least half your lux when you're full 5600/3200.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 28, 2016)

Check this LED bulb out... $39 or so....Kirk says its pretty good. 

The Visual Science Lab / Kirk Tuck: A Decent LED Light, with lots of power, for less than $40? Yes.


----------

